# Flame Proof Moth singing in the Thames



## Bungle73 (Mar 18, 2012)

I was doing a walk up in London on Thursday and when I got to by Tate Modern I heard some music and singing coming from somewhere. There were a crowd of people standing by the railings over-looking the Thames, so I went over to have a look and there was this guy standing in the river with a microphone on a stand and an electric guitar playing music. Apparently he goes by the moniker "Flame Proof Moth". I Googled him when I got home and it seems he does this quite a lot. I thought he was good btw.

Here's a video I found on YT. Not of when I saw him, but in the same place.


----------



## what (Mar 18, 2012)

Saw him a couple of weeks ago he is pretty good


----------



## cybertect (Mar 18, 2012)

Was I the only one to read that as 'singeing'?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2012)

No


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 18, 2012)

no


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 26, 2012)

Tim is great. He does these sort of surreal eco stories that you think are going to be one thing and never quite are. In a previous incarnation he was The Boycott Coca Cola Experience, and I think they did an Offline (I always thought he was better as a solo act though). He used to have a little pedal-powered stage and PA which I have played on.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 4, 2013)

Thread resurrection: I happened to catch him performing by Gabriel's Wharf Yesterday




Flame Proof Moth by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw him in the thames last summer, pretty good.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

I like his style.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 4, 2013)

He's great, he was out there a few days ago when it was bloody freezing up to his thighs in the Thames.A police launch came up to him and had a few words then buggered off without him batting an eyelid.

The sand sculpture people have been around a lot as well from what I can figure out they are some sort of money making group they have a website "dirtybeach.tv".


----------



## peterkro (Mar 5, 2013)

Just had a quick chat with him,anybody wants to check out look up tides on the Thames low tide and bright day is when to catch him,tides not great for the next few days.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 6, 2013)

I've seen him a few times on/in the thames, he's ace! I like his song about pens.


----------



## NewParkToad (Mar 10, 2013)

If any one wants to catch him in a more comfortable environment, he plays the Queens Head fairly regularly. And he is very funny bloke.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2020)

I saw him last night at the Old Dispensary and he was excellent as usual. He gave me a cassette of his new 'Best Of  Vol One' release and a brilliant book of his drawings which are as witty and dry as his songs.


----------

